# I cant climax during sex anymore...



## Steff1611

Hi all... This might be TMI for you all but i guess this is what these forums are for!!

Im 18 weeks pregnant and i dont have a great sex drive... but i try to do it even when im not that horny just because i know it isnt my partners fault that iv lost my mojo!

I enjoy sex when i get into it... My partner always gets a look in his eyes when he is really close to ejaculating so i know i can start to relax, when he is very close, that is when i enjoy it most. I feel as though im about to reach climax but then it totally goes.

Basically i want to know if this is normal as its not like im not enjoying the sex. I am...but cant finish :(

Please help me

xxx


----------



## mummystheword

Do you think maybe it is because you are subconsciously worried about damaging the baby? I know I worried about this at first, I know it is perfectly safe, but I still feel like this now. I know it is a lot easier said than done, but maybe try to relax and the rest will happen naturally. I have found since becoming pg that I don't have much drive, but once I get into it ( :blush: ) I probably enjoy it more as things seem to be more sensitive now :winkwink:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Apparently it's completely normal I am exactly the same...

I miss being able to climax lol 

:flower:


----------



## fluttery

I miss having sex! lol.. 
I haven't had any since January due to low placenta.. 
But in my first pregnancy I never had any drive at all and never climax. But as soon as the 6 weeks were up after baby, I was wanting it bad.. lol.. 
Im sure it will return after baby..


----------



## readyformore

I laughed when I read your post. I don't know anyone else that couldn't climax while pregnant!

With my first 2 pregnancies, I always wanted to have sex, and I enjoyed it immensly, but I could never climax. Ugh. . . that was 9 months of frustration. I'd never experienced that problem before.

With my third, no problemo. . . So I guess it's just different with each pregnancy.

I've read that women can have either an increased orgasm, or a more difficult one while pregnant. Personally, I'd rather have increased!


----------



## missjaime

i know how you feel hun
i gave up trying i get such strong braxton hicks when we do it that it hurts so i figure il get the hubby have his wicked way and thats if for a few days its pretty much a once a week thing for us as hes a baker and works early hours so goes to bed way before i even want to so its more of a weekend event but even then i cant be stuffed. im never in the mood but im fine once we get into it. personally before i was pregnant it was a easy release since he knows what hes doing now it only happens if i do it myself which i hardly can be stuffed doing. 
good luck


----------



## magicbubble

i agree with what other people have said. but also, do you do any forplay before hand? i think it can take women a lot longer to get there than men anyway so it may help if your oh warms you up a bit before dipping his stick? you wont climax once hes finished cos hes had his fun and so maybe give up on the idea of finishing at the same time and get him to start you off early so you can maybe at least finish before him cos at least he can carry on till he is done.... does that make sense?


----------



## mr_random

My opinion as a man...this is where the term "Ladies first" is most important.
Plus I'm crap in bed so I gotta do what I can..lol


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hey Steff!

I've only had sex once since I concieved, I've just not had the urge at all! But even previous to being pregnant I've only once been able to O during sex. It's nothing to do with either me or my partner 'not doing it right' lol I've just the way we do it lol. If you're finding it frustrating not O-ing during sex, get him to 'tickle your fancy' before or after it.

Claire xxx Ps. we're due the dame day! xxx


----------



## gmh

what makes a man crap in bed?? to me if the man pays loving attention to me, hes good in bed!!


----------



## mr_random

gmh said:


> what makes a man crap in bed?? to me if the man pays loving attention to me, hes good in bed!!

On that basis, I must be awesome!:dance::wohoo::dance:
My main aim is always to please and then be pleased. Mrs_random has only ever really enjoyed one position, so it requires a certain amount of attention before anything else can occur.

Now its just a shame she has to go to work...lol:haha:


----------



## BettyBoop152

I'm exactly the same! In fact just yesterday I was DTD and normally when I'm on top I always O! nope nothing it was disheartening but I just put it down to me not relaxing but maybe the further along into pregnancy the baby is pushing on different bits and it may stop you having an O? Xxx


----------



## doggy121

yep hun, my mojo's totally gone, its a wierd feeling to not fancy it but i was ill with all day morning sickness for much of my early pregnancy and now i just never feel like it, i do buck up and get it on with my DH for his sake really, or just help him erm...out in other ways tmi! he has said to me to stop stressing about it and as he puts it ' we've the rest of our lifes to make love', wich is totally true !
as for climaxing at orgasm, it takes me absolutely ages now wich is very frustraiting but app very normal!! oh the joys of pregnancy ladies eh!!!!


----------



## moomin_troll

this happened to me with zane. i still had my normal sex drive up until 12 weeks but my oh was too scared to go near me lol

i was so upset thinking i had lost them, so i told my oh, i didnt want to keep it from him.
luckly i got them back after zane was born lol


----------



## BettyBoop152

The joys indeed lol xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

altho a good thing about pregnancy i found was i couldnt O during, but i would O in my dreams! it was great lol


----------



## kellface

My mojo disappeared around the middle of my first trimester when I felt like crap 24/7 and just wanted to sleep the days away...

Now I'm starting to want sex more, but like a lot of pregnant women it seems, I can't orgasm either...I had no trouble before, I would have 1 or 2 during intercourse, but I think it's just a mental block thing??

My OH is really understanding though and normally gives me oral before we have sex, as I can only orgasm through clitoral stimulation at the moment...sorry if that's TMI lol

Can't wait till my littlen is here so I can eventually get back to my lovely once a day sex life....fingers crossed anyway haha :D


----------



## DanniB8910

My mojo is crazy at the moment but my boyfriend won't go near me at all down there :( .. The other day he actually said "your too fat" I was pretty pissed at this but he said he meant that baby will just be there n he's not comfortable.
I actually think he's pretty selfish cause the only reason he won't do it is cause he won't "finish". Screw him don't need him anyways!


----------



## moomin_troll

DanniB8910 said:


> My mojo is crazy at the moment but my boyfriend won't go near me at all down there :( .. The other day he actually said "your too fat" I was pretty pissed at this but he said he meant that baby will just be there n he's not comfortable.
> I actually think he's pretty selfish cause the only reason he won't do it is cause he won't "finish". Screw him don't need him anyways!

omg! i think i would of actualy killed my oh if he said that to me. i did get i might hit the baby to which i laughed and said u cant get there as my cervix is closed u tw*t lol 
even when i was big he still tried it on and i was the one having non of it, and then made him wait an extra 12 weeks after zane was born hahaha


----------



## ErinRae

mr_random said:


> My opinion as a man...this is where the term "Ladies first" is most important.
> Plus I'm crap in bed so I gotta do what I can..lol

Sure with my husband thought this way! HAHA I mean for the most part ladies I am getting off pretty quick!! Every time I've been preggo I'm a horniest person you'll meet! I could do it every second of every day but before I got preggo it took forever to get me off... now its like not a problem at all!! I always have multiple....ahh its great I just wish my hubby would want to do it more often!! I mean he tells me if we do it 2 days in a row, which is verrry rare that he need a couple days break UGHHH Thank the lord for toys!


----------



## Jellybean0k

Has anybody tried having an orgasm on their own. Don't know if it will help but it's just a thought


----------



## prmami25c

I'm thinking it may be because you're not getting into it until the end.. and then its too late.. you know what i mean? I dk just my opinion. Maybe try having him slow himself down until you can get there..? Hope this helps!:flower:


----------



## magicbubble

ErinRae said:


> mr_random said:
> 
> 
> My opinion as a man...this is where the term "Ladies first" is most important.
> Plus I'm crap in bed so I gotta do what I can..lol
> 
> Sure with my husband thought this way! HAHA I mean for the most part ladies I am getting off pretty quick!! Every time I've been preggo I'm a horniest person you'll meet! I could do it every second of every day but before I got preggo it took forever to get me off... now its like not a problem at all!! I always have multiple....ahh its great I just wish my hubby would want to do it more often!! I mean he tells me if we do it 2 days in a row, which is verrry rare that he need a couple days break UGHHH Thank the lord for toys!Click to expand...

how in the world do you manage multiple ones? i just get too ticklish after one and have to stop right away! :)


----------



## magicbubble

prmami25c said:


> I'm thinking it may be because you're not getting into it until the end.. and then its too late.. you know what i mean? I dk just my opinion. Maybe try having him slow himself down until you can get there..? Hope this helps!:flower:

thats what i was thinking too :)


----------



## SamiraNChris

im the same hun! i have NO sex drive since being pregs!!!! and i do the same try to force myself and then i do enjoy it when i get into the swing of things but i dont climax with penetration any more! i just (sorry tmi) play with clit at the same time and have a clitoral one LOL not as good but still something! xx


----------



## ErinRae

magicbubble said:


> ErinRae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mr_random said:
> 
> 
> My opinion as a man...this is where the term "Ladies first" is most important.
> Plus I'm crap in bed so I gotta do what I can..lol
> 
> Sure with my husband thought this way! HAHA I mean for the most part ladies I am getting off pretty quick!! Every time I've been preggo I'm a horniest person you'll meet! I could do it every second of every day but before I got preggo it took forever to get me off... now its like not a problem at all!! I always have multiple....ahh its great I just wish my hubby would want to do it more often!! I mean he tells me if we do it 2 days in a row, which is verrry rare that he need a couple days break UGHHH Thank the lord for toys!Click to expand...
> 
> how in the world do you manage multiple ones? i just get too ticklish after one and have to stop right away! :)Click to expand...

HAHA Thats funny because thats how my husband is, after he has done his thing if I try to keep going he burst out laughing its the funniest thing ever!!! HHAA Sometimes I do it just to make him laugh!!! :) I really dont' know how I do it there are time my husband has lost track of how many times I orgasmed... I love sex, and its the best when I'm preggo because everything is so sensative!! :)


----------

